# Burning of the throat..?



## Xdriver (Dec 1, 2009)

A guy I know said most of the time when he drinks homemade wine it feels like the back of his throat is burning.

What can go wrong in homemade wine that causes the burning of the throat..?


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 1, 2009)

he might want to have that checked out....

gonnaherpasyphaelaphantis of the throat is no joke! lol


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2009)

Has he had this happen with 1 of your wines? I dont know of this and no one has ever experienced this with any of mine to my knowledge! Maybe he should stay away from the Habanero wine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xdriver (Dec 1, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Has he had this happen with 1 of your wines? I dont know of this and no one has ever experienced this with any of mine to my knowledge! Maybe he should stay away from the Habanero wine!!!!!!!!!!!!



No none of mine he really loved that peach chardonnay from Wine Expert I made though.. 

After my wife and I shared a bottle with him, that's when he made that comet to me..

He's not the only one it happens to.. Before I made this post I did a google search and turns out, lots of people has this problem..


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

X, please share your findings with us, I, for one, just have to hear more about this! LOL


----------



## Xdriver (Dec 2, 2009)

I guess I don't see the humor in this.. 

Would one of you site moderators bump this thread plz..


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 2, 2009)

Perhaps they are dehydrated before they started drinking. Or a sulphite sensitivity.


----------



## Malkore (Dec 2, 2009)

or tannins.
only other thought is fusel alcohols created by too high a ferment temperature which give the alcohol a hotness that might not be noticed on the tongue but could still warm the throat.


----------



## Xdriver (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks.. Now those are the answers that I'm looking for..


----------



## upper (Dec 2, 2009)

I think John Mellancamp wrote a song about this.Sorry...............Upper


----------



## Manimal (Dec 2, 2009)

I personally think the most likely culprits are high VA (or volatile acidity ie. acetic acid), alcohol or SO2. Any of these can give a burning sensation... if the burning is in the throat, rather than on the tongue or in the nose, I would imagine it is VA caused by oxidation. I've tasted my fair share of homemade wines with high VA... even, or should I say, especially those made at ferment-on-premise shops that don't pay close enough attention to the wines. If you want to feel the burn, take a little sip of diluted white vinegar and you'll see how excess VA feels in the throat. It is usually also accompanied by some degree of off odors such as vinegar, or nail polish remover, but the intensity of these smells can vary quite a bit and can be masked somewhat by the wine's other aromas.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2009)

I guess Ive been lucky enough to not taste a homemade wine as nasty as some of you. The only stuff that burns the back of my throat sometimes is some 190 proof stuff that somehow manages to make its way into my basement!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 3, 2009)

80% wine is intriguing Wade, and you just talked me out of making wine higher than 13%!

I hope you aren't smoking arount that stuff!


Troy


----------

